# What goes here?



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have signal of 95+ on a channel and its freezing up and pixalating. Its tower is 15 miles from my house and I actually pick it up on the backside of my antenna along with another another channel from same tower. This channel is UHF 27 REMAPPED to channel 10.1.Its analog sister is of course channel 10. The other channel coming off this tower is VHF 12 at a signal of 76. I am pointed towards another tower 35 miles away and its signal is 95+ VHF 7. 
This channel freezes up and pixalates. I have a channel master 4228 antenna with a 3041 DSB pre-amp from channel master. What goes here? It does it on my TV tuner but does not on my Dish 622 receiver OTA tuner.
Thanks
Smackman


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are picking it up off the back of the 4228, you may be really receiving signal reflected beck to the front of the antenna from the other direction. This reflected signal (multipath) is very unstable and unreliable. Can you receive a stable signal on the station in question if you point the 4228 toward it?

Sounds like the 622 has a better tuner than your TV.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

It could also be that your antenna/amplifier combination is overkill -- possibly oberloading the tuner on the 622.


----------

